# Anyone keep pygmy sunfish?



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello! I am thinking of keeping pygmy sunfish (gilberti or evergladei) and was wondering if anyone here has kept them before? What have you experienced with them? What are your parameters and do they breed well in them? What do you usually feed them? Have you had success with them eating grindal worms? What size tank did you keep them in, and what was your male/female ratio? About what percentage of fry survived to adulthood?

I hope that isn't too many questions o-o I am very interested in keeping them though and want to provide them with the best possible home. My biggest worry is water parameters. I have weird water, my KH is 9, my pH is 8.4, and my GH is 3. I will invest in an RO machine if needed, but if I don't have to I'd prefer not to XD

Thanks!!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I to am doing some research on them. Cuz a buddy of mines friend breeds like 3 types. So he is going to hook me up with a pair of gilberti. But if i find anything i will post it here ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome! I hope all goes well for ya!
And thanks


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So i heard that they can be very shy and do best in species only tanks. They will also usually breed at 78*f in thick plants. I think with the ratio, a pair is fine. But if you can get more females than males than that will probably be better. They are supposed to be pretty hardy, so water shouldnt be a problem. My buddy has a pair in a 3 gallon tank, but i would say like a 5 gallon planted minimum. I also think they will eat sort of anything.

Again this is what i think, i will ask some more questions next time i see him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

